# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verwijding aorta

## avanmierlo

Graag wil ik wat meer informatie mbt het ontstaan van een verwijding van de aorta. Hoeveel procent kans bestaat er dat deze door de druk bezwijkt/scheurt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi avanmierlo,

Ik ga mn best doen om wat te vinden voor je! Alleen heb ik wel even een vraag gaat het over de aorta abdominalis (buikslagader). Daar heb ik hier namelijk iets over: http://www.chirurgenoperatie.nl/pagi.../aneurysma.php

Als ik het fout heb moet je het even doorgeven, weet namelijk niet meer of aorta en aorta abdominalis twee dezelfde, of 2 verschillende dingen zijn. (klinkt misschien heel stom, maar ben het echt even kwijt!)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo avanmierlo,

Ik heb net als Sylvia even rondgekeken op internet en als ik op "Verwijding aorta" zoek kom ik uit op de "aneurysma aorta abdominalis = een verwijding van de grote slagader in de buik", waar al een artikel over op deze site staat zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10670
Kan het zijn dat je informatie zoekt over een verwijding van de hartspier ookwel cardiomyopathie of hart-distilatie genoemd?? Daar is nog geen artikel of andere informatie over te vinden op deze site...

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

